# Wowos crystal sealant



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning all,

I have recently bought some of the Wowos crystal sealant and I was wondering about peoples experiences- 

I have read a few threads about this product and the new formula seems to be better for removal but I was wondering if anyone had experience with this? is it best to use an applicator pad and buff or spray on a microfiber and then remove?

I was originally planning to use this on my winter wheels but reading more about it I was wondering about more of the car, for example windows and sunroof? has anyone used it on the their windscreen?

Exterior paintwork, has anyone used this on top of a wax for longevity or does that defeat the purpose? and if you did use it on top of wax how did you get on?

I was going to put Icon on my car this weekend for its winter jacket and wondered about the benefit of adding the sealant over the top to help with the harsh winter here?

As always appreciate your thoughts and input:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not used CS but you should be putting a wax over a sealant and not visa versa


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv used crystal sealant on glass, alloys and exhaust tips. Applied via a MF finger mitt and buffed off immediately with a MF cloth. Works really well on the windows!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Not used CS but you should be putting a wax over a sealant and not visa versa


I agree, but CS states on the bottle that it can be applied over or under a wax. I'd prefer to apply on clean paint and then a wax over CS.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I find misting onto a folded low pile MF, quickly spreading over a small area and buffing instantly with another fresh towel is the best way to go. Use it at a base coat also and not on top of wax. Found it fine as a glass sealant but I didn't use it on the windscreen. For me it's best use is as a wheel coating.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Not used CS but you should be putting a wax over a sealant and not visa versa


Thanks for this, as Gixxer says they do say it can be put on top but would the product life then be determined by the wax underneath? It makes sense to be put underneath as you say just wondering about the benefit vs pitfalls.



Sam6er said:


> Iv used crystal sealant on glass, alloys and exhaust tips. Applied via a MF finger mitt and buffed off immediately with a MF cloth. Works really well on the windows!


Did you use it on your windscreen too? did you get any wiper judder?



Gixxer6 said:


> I agree, but CS states on the bottle that it can be applied over or under a wax. I'd prefer to apply on clean paint and then a wax over CS.


Thanks for your thoughts, I must admit I really only bought it for my alloys and I am a bit hesitant to try it on the paintwork of a new car, especially being new to the DW.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> I find misting onto a folded low pile MF, quickly spreading over a small area and buffing instantly with another fresh towel is the best way to go. Use it at a base coat also and not on top of wax. Found it fine as a glass sealant but I didn't use it on the windscreen. For me it's best use is as a wheel coating.


Thanks Brian, I think it was your post that originally led me to purchase it for the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

MSwiss said:


> Did you use it on your windscreen too? did you get any wiper judder?


Yes used it on my windscreen, no wiper judder at all. Used it on 2 cars so far without any issues. Took mine for a long drive last weekend and with wipers no issues at all, without wipers the water just beads straight up the windscreen.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> I find misting onto a folded low pile MF, quickly spreading over a small area and buffing instantly with another fresh towel is the best way to go. Use it at a base coat also and not on top of wax. Found it fine as a glass sealant but I didn't use it on the windscreen. For me it's best use is as a wheel coating.


Yep, I am with Brian on this one.

I have the first formula, however I did apply it the first time using a microfiber applicator and buffing of immediately but it was a pain in the A**...

I then tried it again, I cannot remember if it was Brian or Fraser himself that told me to just give it a couple of spritz as the the bottles have a very fine mist then wipe in with one microfiber cloth and immediately off with a second deeper pile.

The beading is brilliant!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> Yep, I am with Brian on this one.
> 
> I have the first formula, however I did apply it the first time using a microfiber applicator and buffing of immediately but it was a pain in the A**...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, appreciate your experience with the product, these little tips all help.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's a great product and can be used all over the car. I've used it on the windscreen, no problems, though it's too early to say how long it will last. Fraser says it will last 2-3 months.

Wheels are very easy too, as are plastics (just make sure you clean them properly first - magic sponges are good for this.)

On paint I know what everyone means about the removal being tough, but I think the key is being really quick with the first wipe and second buff. I also found that if it is a bit tough after the first wipe, leaving it a short while helps too, the haze removes easier. I have V1 of the product I believe.

Lasts so long on paint, I reckon it will do a year easy.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Rosco, a year protection wow that some going ! I am hoping it will protect the new car from the winter salting.

Would there be a benefit to putting a wax on top of this sealant to help the look? if so how long do you think I should wait before applying?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

MSwiss said:


> Thanks Rosco, a year protection wow that some going ! I am hoping it will protect the new car from the winter salting.
> 
> Would there be a benefit to putting a wax on top of this sealant to help the look? if so how long do you think I should wait before applying?


When the Wowos products first came on the "scene" last summer Fraser specifically suggested putting Contact 121 over Crystal sealant. Apparently it's a fairly epic combo  You can obvs use any other wax you like :thumb:

(I've got both products but have yet to try them together. Thus far have only tried Crystal Sealant on glass, where is it epically hydrophobic - even Auto Foam which is one of the most "wetting" cleaners going just runs off the sealed windows :lol


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

steelghost said:


> When the Wowos products first came on the "scene" last summer Fraser specifically suggested putting Contact 121 over Crystal sealant. Apparently it's a fairly epic combo  You can obvs use any other wax you like :thumb:
> 
> (I've got both products but have yet to try them together. Thus far have only tried Crystal Sealant on glass, where is it epically hydrophobic - even Auto Foam which is one of the most "wetting" cleaners going just runs off the sealed windows :lol


Thanks Steel, helpful as ever :thumb::thumb:

Will post some picks when I am done :buffer:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Thus far have only tried Crystal Sealant on glass, where is it epically hydrophobic - even Auto Foam which is one of the most "wetting" cleaners going just runs off the sealed windows :lol


Did you apply CS to the windscreen? If you did, do you have any issues with wiper judder or any issues with visibility when driving at night? (light reflection/distortion for example)
Did you carry out any special preparation prior to CS being applied to glass?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> Did you apply CS to the windscreen? If you did, do you have any issues with wiper judder or any issues with visibility when driving at night? (light reflection/distortion for example)
> Did you carry out any special preparation prior to CS being applied to glass?


I stuck with Carlack Glass Finish for the windscreen, but I put it on every other piece of glass on the car including wing mirrors.

Before application I cleaned the glass with magic sponge (melamine foam) and Surfex HD, rinsed off to clear the residue and then cleaned again with Nilco Nilglass and a glass cloth.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Steel, is there a reason you didn't use it on the windscreen ? Amongst my ever growing collection of detailing products I don't have another glass sealent apart from a very old halfords rain X equivalent. I was wondering if the CS is very hydrophobic would it do a good job?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

MSwiss said:


> Hi Steel, is there a reason you didn't use it on the windscreen ? Amongst my ever growing collection of detailing products I don't have another glass sealent apart from a very old halfords rain X equivalent. I was wondering if the CS is very hydrophobic would it do a good job?


The reason being I find Glass Finish lasts around six months on the windscreen and plays nicely with wipers etc, so I decided to stay with that product. I have seen someone on here speculate that very hydrophobic sealants might actually _cause_ wiper judder, because they let the water roll off so efficiently that there might not be enough to lubricate the blade as it passes over the glass...not sure how true that might be, but given I had a product that I knew worked very well in a critical role, I didn't want to potentially have to muck about removing CS in case it didn't work well.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Gixxer6 said:


> Did you apply CS to the windscreen? If you did, do you have any issues with wiper judder or any issues with visibility when driving at night? (light reflection/distortion for example)
> Did you carry out any special preparation prior to CS being applied to glass?


On my windscreen I was doing my winter prep so it had tar and glue remover, fall out remover, it was clayed, panel wiped, polished with Autoglym Glass Polish and then applied. So far it is working well. Absolutely no wiper judder, smearing or any other ill effects. Given the cost other glass sealants per ml and the versatility of this product, I think it's great.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Thought I would give you a quick update on how I got on with the Crystal sealant.

Application, my product is the V2 and whilst its not an easy product to remove it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I used two microfibers and worked the product on a third of a panel at a time. I think being cooler helped, I am not sure how it would be during the summer. The paint looked amazing (sorry no photos as the light was gone when I had finished) and felt like glass ! the flake looked good too. I did the whole car including all glass and the plastic trim, I changed my cloths for the glass as it was a little grabby to a very short pile which helped a lot.

We did two cars and the summer and winter wheels, my mates mini (metallic black) looked flat upon arrival and was treated to a full wash,decon, polish and then the sealant. The car looked fantastic and really brought the paint back to life. What also amazed me was the amount of product used, as I said 4 sets of wheels 1 x mini countryman and a Merc GLC, we used less than half a bottle of product which I thought was a winner for value of product.

As for the performance well, its strange I was almost wishing for it to rain lol but when it did boy this product performs well. It started to rain when I was on the autoroute I was doing 70 KMH and no wipers needed. When I came off the autoroute I am pleased to say no wiper judder at all and no strange smearing, just a crystal clear windscreen. I am sure there are better products for glass but as I didn't have any this really does work well if you don't mind 2-3 months longevity.

The beading on the paint is also amazing, it runs off fast and easy, beads are tall and tight and with the snow in full swing here its really helping for it to glide off the car rather than settle.

So in conclusion, not as easy as a wax granted but for me the extra effort is well worth the results that the product gives and the claimed longevity. I will update this and let you all know what I am getting but from reading other threads my hopes are high.

HTH anyone who is looking at this product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Give the wet application method a go also. Tried this recently after my first application of Crystal Sealant on the wheels 4 months ago. It was still beading well but you could see a slight drop in beading compared to when freshly applied so wanted to boost protection. 

You simply mist a few spritz of it onto a wet wheel/panel, spread over with one towel, buff and dry with another. It's effortless this way and bar a little less in the durability department there are no other negatives. I have some photo's of the before and after protection on my wheels doing it this way, will stick them in here when I get home tonight.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Its snowing heavy here today, on the drive to work it was settling on all the other cars but not on mine ! every time I pulled off it all just blew away. Really pleased with the product :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

First photo is the before after 4 months.










2nd one shows the beading after a misting of CS then dried with a MF towel. Just effortless to do and an easy way to keep that protection topped up.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome, I'm going to try that this weekend!

Was hoping to get the Nanocoat in as well to try it next to waxaddict vortex on the bonnet but hasn't arrived yet.. Probably be raining anyway, so that job will be for next week..


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Brian ,I am going to try that on SWMBO car next weekend, if it’s not snowing!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Gave the wet method a try today on the wheels and was really easy to do. Left great beading aswell. Thanks for the tip Brian. I may try wet application on the windscreen aswell to see if it makes it easier.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I thought I would give an update on how the product is holding up so far, we have had a fair amount of snow and therefore loads of salt on the roads so this weekend was wash time!

But as I woke up to this -










I decided I couldn't wash at home due to freezing temperatures so I would use BH Auto foam in a pump sprayer at the local jet wash and do the best I could without touching the car, buckets are banned at the jetwash. So here is the car to start with -

Oh and as an added bonus the jet wash has a selection to use DI water so no water spots!





































And after using Auto Foam, I am pretty happy with the way the dirt came off the car. This is two combined things in my opinion, a fantastic pre wash product used as per the review in a pump sprayer and it really did a great job. Also the Crystal sealant holding up well and helping to get the dirt off. Let me know what you think -




























So in conclusion the product is holding up well and the beading still looks good. Although I didn't touch the car I think its come up quite well, the only place the product really hasn't held up is on the windscreen but to be fair its not a dedicated product and it did well for a month. I am going to try a dedicated product for this for longevity. Everywhere else though it doing the job and that's what I wanted, something to help keep the harsh dirt off in the winter months.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

MSwiss said:


> Although I didn't touch the car I think its come up quite well, the only place the product really hasn't held up is on the windscreen but to be fair its not a dedicated product and it did well for a month. I am going to try a dedicated product for this for longevity. Everywhere else though it doing the job and that's what I wanted, something to help keep the harsh dirt off in the winter months.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Thanks for the update on Crystal Sealant, I was planning on trying CS on the windscreen of my car but since it hasn't held up that well on your car I'll probably buy a dedicated product for the windsreen, I have my eye on Carlack Glass Finish or Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> Thanks for the update on Crystal Sealant, I was planning on trying CS on the windscreen of my car but since it hasn't held up that well on your car I'll probably buy a dedicated product for the windsreen, I have my eye on Carlack Glass Finish or Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant


The side windows are still beading a treat its just the front screen, I was thinking about the HDD hydrology or the Auto Glanz product for the screen, hmm decisions lol.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've found the same having applied Crystal Sealant to my windows (not windscreen). It's very durable on "unswept" glass, but on the tailgate of our car there is a clear semicircle where the water doesn't bead anymore. I'll go back to my standard product for swept glass, which is Carlack Glass Finish. 

None of this should be taken as a criticism of CS which is still so hydrophobic on the side windows that prewashes and foams won't cling to it for more than a few seconds  and that after application in May.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

I used CS om my moms car, a silver c1.
I find it esay to use, just use sort nap mf.
Just one buf and when done go over The Hole car again

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------

